# Axxis Ultimate brake pads



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

:thumbup: 

I installed these pads last night over Brembo rotors and I must say I am quite pleased. I can brake now with much more confidence. They were well worth the money I spent. Thanks everyone who helped me come to the decision to buy these... now all I need are soem braided stainless steel brake lines to complete this.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Good to hear.

La la la... :fluffy:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

are they much different from the Axxis Metal Masters pads. I'm deciding on what to get when I go through the pads that came with my AD22VFs.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> are they much different from the Axxis Metal Masters pads. I'm deciding on what to get when I go through the pads that came with my AD22VFs.


Metal Master pads used to be good when they were produced by Repco/PBR. Repco/PBR was then sold to Axxis. Now they couldnt have the Metal Masters and Ultimates perform the same so they down graded the Metal Masters. In short, Axxis Metal Masters are just a little better than OE replacement.

P.S.: I love this little guy ===> :fluffy:


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Wont Be Beat said:


> In short, Axxis Metal Masters are just a little better than OE replacement.


Well, in our case it's pretty much an OE replacement. OE Nissan pads are surprisingly good.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

ReVerm said:


> Well, in our case it's pretty much an OE replacement. OE Nissan pads are surprisingly good.


Good to know. Any idea of the friction coefficients and chase test figures of stock Nissan pads?

:fluffy:


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Wont Be Beat said:


> Good to know. Any idea of the friction coefficients and chase test figures of stock Nissan pads?
> 
> :fluffy:


Someone sent them to me a while ago, but I think I lost the printout. I'll let you know if I find it.

PS: You really like that fluffly thing, dont' you? : P


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

:fluffy: 

:fluffy: 

:fluffy:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

:fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: 
:fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: 
:fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:
:fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------

